# Pflueger Fly Tackle?



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone ever used any of Pflueger's stuff? I'm looking at the Trion and President 10wt reels.

here's the president.










and here's the trion










the president holds a little bit more line (backing) and is a hair lighter. so i'm leaning towards the president since i'll be using it (hopefully) for tarpon and kingfish.

I'm also looking at the Trion 10wt rod. 

Does anyone have any experience with either of these reels or this rod?


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Any tarpon or good sized king will explode that reel fo sho!!!! If it's price your looking for, watch ebay on good quality gear. TFO rods are very affordable and have a no fault warranty that is worth the price of admission itself. The TFO Terry Hayden reels are a little heavy, but can handle just about anything out there. If you would like to try some of mine, just give a shout, and I'll try and find some time to meet up with you. 

I'll also be at the Pedido Rotary Wet&Wild Festival Sept. 19th at Big Lagoon State Parkhttp://www.perdidofest.com/

L8, Harry


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the info!

i actually just bought a TFO TiCr 6wt rod with an MKII reel. so i guess i'm on the right track there.

the reason i was looking into these pfluegers is the price and nothing more. your response is JUST the info i was looking for.

i would love to pick your brain some time, but unfortunately, it will have to be here on the computer since i live in corpus christi, tx now.


----------

